# Adaptil DAP spray?



## KimmyLovesLily (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey fellow V owners and lovers! I am the proud owner of a 6 month old girlie girl named Lily. I've had her for 2 and a half months and she's gotten so much better but still gets pretty nervous when I leave her. I can't even take a shower and put her in her crate because she whines and howls and digs the entire time. She's getting very close to knowing the "bed" command in which she goes in her crate and lies down. Her crate is right in our living room near the TV. She is mostly fine in the crate when I am right next to her but as soon as I leave the room the howls begin. She is better after being taken for a run but sometimes I have to leave the house before exercising her.

Does the DAP spray and plug ins really work? 

Please help! I'm going back to school in a month and I know my apartment neighbors won't tolerate the noise =(

I've tried putting a blanket over her crate, leaving the TV on, putting a stuffed KONG in there, and putting my tshirt in there too. I just want my Lily girl to be happy! She even gets so upset sometimes she pees in her crate.

Thank you guys so much! I'm glad I found this forum!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its hard not to spoil a puppy rotten but you pay for it in the end. She is spoiled and looks for you to entertain her every waking moment.
If you don't start small and build on her spending time by herself she will be in distress when you go back to school.
DAP can help relieve the stress during training but the training part is up to you.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Kimmy,

Many months back I have posted about the spray and that it did a great job with my vizsla in the car. Now we don't use it at all. 
As I remember my breeder has suggested to use it when we brought her home, which we didn't but now I think we could have used it. 

I suggest to you to use the diffuser and not the spray. It would work all the time while the spray will vaporate and will have no effect after a few hours. 

You should also try some more training with her while you're still home. You leave the room while she's crated than you return but ignore her. So she thinks you're coming back. No reason to panic. If she gets better with that you increase the time then move onto leaving her then coming back straight away. Slowly this would help her understand you will come back. But sometimes it works better if you don't crate her, instead try to leave her in a safe and enclosed area. If it possible. You could use baby gates. 

Good luck


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Hope I didn't sound to blunt. These dogs are smart. They will train you instead if you training them if your not careful. She has learned how to get her way.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have to second Adrino's post. I recommended the spray to a gentleman in my puppy training class whose whippet was always car sick, having read Adrino's post - it worked really well.

I also agree with Adrino, try and leave the crate door open but confining her to a controlled area. This worked well for my pup. He was very distressed when locked in his crate, but with the door open we haven't heard a peep ;D ;D So far no damage - but I guess I shouldn't speak too soon :-\ :-\

Good Luck


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://willowyndranch.blogspot.com/2012/07/why-crate.html


----------



## KimmyLovesLily (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you guys so much!! I will definitely be getting the spray. Unfortunately my house is very open and doesn't offer a good place for her to be enclosed safely... maybe I'll have to MacGyver an area for her. And no you didn't sound blunt at all! I totally understand. I am just hoping the DAP spray will help me to get her time by herself. I feel that whenever I work up to being in the other room for thirty minutes or so, the next time I try thirty five minutes she pees in the crate, freaks out and I'm back at square one. Very frustrating!

Also, this is off topic a little, but does anyone have any ideas on the best way to exercise your V in the winter? I'm sewing a cute little jacket for her but something tells me our trips to the dog park in 20F degree weather may be tough this winter!


I mean how could you say no to this face? ;-))


----------

